# Argan Oil Shampoo/Conditioner/**************************



## joanmul (20 Nov 2013)

I bought these in Lidl a few months ago and found them very good. Knowing Lidl, I bought a couple of each because Lidl usually don't repeat many of these once-off items. I think they were 3.99 or thereabouts, each, with the ************************** being the smallest at 100ml and the others, 250ml. I happened to go into a 2Euro shop in Georges Street to kill some time and saw them there for 1.50each, but the ************************** was 50ml. They hadn't got the shampoo in stock but I got it since in a 2Euro shop in Dun Laoghaire (there are two shops).


----------

